# Oh No!! Not the Energizer Bunny too?



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Even battery companies can make mistakes. Trojan in Energizer Duo USB Charger Software.

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...fects_PCs?taxonomyName=Windows&taxonomyId=125


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Just read the article over at Cnet. People seem to be pointing the finger at China.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-10465429-245.html


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, crazy stuff.. thanks for the update!


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

IMHO, That's the unexpected price companies pay for off shoring North American jobs to third world countries that run factories with poor quality control standards.

I hope further examples are shown so that consumers will more broadly question the quality and safety of goods produced in the third world instead of only focusing on the lowest price.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

helpful said:


> I hope further examples are shown so that consumers will more broadly question the quality and safety of goods produced in the third world instead of only focusing on the lowest price.


We all know people these days want to pay bottom dollar for everything.  I share your sentiment but I just don't see it happening.

Peace...


----------



## Techiewoman (Mar 1, 2010)

Amazon Kindle E-Reader has been hacked too. Nothing is safe: 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/12/23/amazon_kindle_hacked/


----------

